# Yet another hazard in taking a swim in warm freshwater



## Guest

By fresh I mean water that's not saltwater, and I don't mean water that's fresh, like in cool, or pure. 
I assume most akff members are aware of the dangers of flesh eating bacteria found in warm, standing freshwater, but I've just learned there's also a danger of developing a fatal brain disease if one happens to inhale such water through their nasal cavities: http://www.gsahec.org/html/cont_ed/PAM-Naegleria fowleri-Florida DOH Report.pdf
So, in case you like to kayak fish inland, and you think that going overboard and taking a dip is no big deal since the water is warm, you'd better think again, apparently...


----------



## Guest

Interesting

First discovered in SA
http://samhs.org.au/Virtual%20Museum/Me ... ngitis.htm

Thankfully rare


----------



## 4weightfanatic

Geez there's plenty of other things that will get you before worrying about flesh eating bacteria or meningitis - give up kayaking if your really worried. Sorry if I offend but I'm looking forward not over my back.


----------



## Junglefisher

Not exactly new, we were always told to hold our nose for that reason when jumping into water in summer when i was a lad.


----------



## Guest

Yet another reason to carry nose clips with you, like some sea kayakers do :shock: or use more stable yaks


----------



## sbd

Not something I'm greatly worried about (don't you know the sky is falling), however it's interesting to note that this is not limited to warm fresh water. I've heard of two cases in the last year of people contracting necrotic skin lesions from minor cuts sustained at Roseville ramp (tidal salt water). If it gets infected, get it looked at.


----------



## Wrassemagnet

You'd be amazed how many pages of amazingly small type it takes to describe all the horrible ways the medical profession has documented about ways for people to die. Sometimes I wish as much attention was paid to how to live.

To put it in perspective I think it's safer to kayak in warm water than it is to catch a bus though.

If you experience symptoms like that after kayaking/swimming or even out of the blue don't delay a visit to see your doctor and take along the article I reckon. Meningitis is much more likely out of the blue though, and most people with the bugs that cause the more usual forms of meningitis remain without any symptoms at all.

Nevertheless, thanks for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## grinner

yeah very rare. have heard of a case from a back yard swimming pool.

the strangest meningitis i ever saw was an old guy who had a chronic weeping middle ear infection due to a perforation in his ear drum.

the bacteria they cultured (he died unfortunately) was eventually tracked down as a germ found in dogs and his wife reported that his dog used to like to lick his weepy ear.

we werent as smart as dr house obviously . he'd have been all over it.

also saw an old lady in a nursing home die of meningitis that they eventually tracked down to a perforation in the roof of her mouth where she'd poked herself with a fork a couple of weeks earlier.

but really , most of these are novelties. just worry about the old coronary arteries and you'll be sweet.


----------



## Guest

kraley said:


> melafefon2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another reason to carry nose clips with you, like some sea kayakers do :shock: or use more stable yaks
> 
> 
> 
> golly, tell me how your unsinkable kayak prevents brain rot, mister.:roll:
Click to expand...

Speaking from my personal experience, brain rot can't be prevented ;-) :lol:

What made me post this thing in the first place was the objectionable notion IMO that it's no big deal if you take a swim (I.E. fall overboard your kayak), and it's kinda "part of the sport", which is a "wet sport" anyways...
I don't think this is true, unless you look at kayak fishing as an extreme sport, which I don't think it should be - Certainly not for elderly people, or for middle aged people who are not necessarily supreme athletes... ;-) like some of us are :roll: ...
Taking a dip can be dangerous in cold water and weather, and in deep seas, but it can lead to severe consequences even in a little, quiet, warm pond behind your house, on a warm and sunny day...
No kayak is unsinkable, including W kayaks, super-wide SOT kayaks, etc. - The point is that in these safety related matters what works best is prevention, and from this perspective the stabler the kayak the better, and if the kayak offers additional safety features, it's the best. 
Most extremely wide SOT yaks (say 80 cm and more) are stable enough in the seated position, but the problem is they're often promoted as stand up fishing kayaks, which they're not, IMHO. And while most anglers realize it, they could still get into trouble, thinking that worse comes to worst (it often does! :twisted: ) they'll just fall overboard if they lose balance standing on top of their SOT. Such events are almost certain to happen when regular Joes use SOT kayaks for stand up fishing - even if it's only on flat water, and that's the connection to brain rot, although not in my case :lol:


----------



## Dodge

melafefon2 said:


> What made me post this thing in the first place was the objectionable notion IMO that it's no big deal if you take a swim (I.E. fall overboard your kayak), and it's kinda "part of the sport", which is a "wet sport" anyways...
> I don't think this is true, unless you look at kayak fishing as an extreme sport, which I don't think it should be - Certainly not for elderly people, or for middle aged people who are not necessarily supreme athletes...
> 
> Such events are almost certain to happen when regular Joes use SOT kayaks for stand up fishing - even if it's only on flat water and that's the connection to brain rot


An amazing topic thread to read, when after considering our last outing the five anglers in our group totalled up 328 years of living [from 63 to 71yo] and went with no considerations of harm from the water, as we are more likely targets for strokes of heart attack at our ages rather than concerns for some minor risks that may occur on the water.

As for standing up in the kayak ..... have never fished with anyone wanting to do that at all in a kayak during the the last 5 years, but having said that, and in our last group one did, and he did the logical think and took his aluminium boat with a leccie attached .... melefon I notice from your avatar standing up is important to you, but really cannot understand why it matters for most anglers.


----------



## dirty

Lol, scare tactics to make sales....


----------



## Guest

kraley said:


> So the remote chance of brain infection led you to your kayak choice? Your risk assesment framework might need some work.
> Hey what does wavewalk team member actually do? Besides attempting to frighten people, i mean......


Kraley,
What we do is neither special nor particularly exciting: We drink foreign beer (but not while in a yak, of course), and waste our time on all sorts of fishy websites :lol: 
Providence got me to choose a Wavewalk yak... but if you're interested to know why most people who like it chose it in the first place (and surprisingly, it's not because they're scared of brain rot  ), I'd suggest you visit W's website - 
*Warning:* Reading the huge technical articles featuring there might cause dizziness or headache ;-) 
Tip I: The videos are fun to watch 
Tip II: The customer reviews can be interesting to read.


----------



## bazzoo

If i was fishing with someone that wanted to stand up and fish from his ski or kayak , i would paddle off shaking my head leaving him with 2 very unfriendly words


----------



## bazzoo

patwah said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If i was fishing with someone that wanted to stand up and fish from his ski or kayak , i would paddle off shaking my head leaving him with 2 very unfriendly words
> 
> 
> 
> Sit Down?
Click to expand...

Nah, Not quite Paddy , but i would convey that thought in a fairly ungentlemanly manner ;-) ;-)


----------



## sbd

I'm happy to fish with Stewie, even if he chooses to do tantric yoga in his yak.

Move over Sting and Trudy, we can do it for 9 hours with a wet arse.


----------



## blueyak

bazzoo said:


> If i was fishing with someone that wanted to stand up and fish from his ski or kayak , i would paddle off shaking my head leaving him with 2 very unfriendly words


Bazz we have to go fishing. I really want to know what those 2 words are :lol:


----------



## bazzoo

blueyak said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If i was fishing with someone that wanted to stand up and fish from his ski or kayak , i would paddle off shaking my head leaving him with 2 very unfriendly words
> 
> 
> 
> Bazz we have to go fishing. I really want to know what those 2 words are :lol:
Click to expand...

He he he he he he he he , your too young to hear that sort of stuff Stewie , besides i need you to lead me to the Georges , Cooks and Botany JEWFITHIES :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

I'm glad to see you guys don't seem to adhere to the notion that SOT means Stand On Top, let alone promote it :lol:

Kayak safety is multi dimensional, and all issues must to be properly addressed, including prevention through increased all-around stability (both hydrostatics and ergonomics) and better control (again- both hydrostatics and ergonomics), as well as contingency a.k.a. "Plan B", meaning what happens once you lose balance: Does your yak offer you the means to regain balance and control instantly and intuitively, so you don't have to end up swimming?


----------



## Guest

kraley said:


> melafefon2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> : Your posts are nothing but spam most of the time.---If someone asks you about your silly boats, go ahead and answer them.
Click to expand...

Take it easy buddy - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hospitality


----------



## Guest

kraley said:


> I *am* taking it easy. I am just going to follow you around this site for the rest of your time here reminding people that you are here not to participate sincerely, but to sell boats.  Should be fun.


Thanks buddy, I appreciate the special attention :lol:


----------



## Discoman

kraley said:


> melafefon2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What made me post this thing in the first place was the objectionable notion IMO that it's no big deal if you take a swim (I.E. fall overboard your kayak), and it's kinda "part of the sport", which is a "wet sport" anyways...
> I don't think this is true, unless you look at kayak fishing as an extreme sport, which I don't think it should be - Certainly not for elderly people, or for middle aged people who are not necessarily supreme athletes... ;-) like some of us are :roll: ...
> 
> 
> 
> So the remote chance of brain infection led you to your kayak choice?
> 
> Your risk assesment framework might need some work.
> 
> Hey what does wavewalk team member actually do? Besides attempting to frighten people, i mean......
Click to expand...

They also make up weird ways to use a kayak that sound like they belong in a bedroom.

If you want to stand, paddle, and fish, couldn't you just attach a rod holder to a SUP (stand up'paddleboard?) :lol:


----------



## FatYak83

gra said:


>


Gra, 
That was an excellent clip. Have not seen that Python skit in ages. Span Spam Spam Spam. I almost rolled out of the chair laughing. 
Regards,
Ben


----------



## keza

occy said:


> Hey there melafefon2, I notice you don't have any details (no status, no post count, and no join date) for some reason. Perhaps you could ask the administrator to fix it for you.


Unfortunately melafefon2 can't be with us any more.
God rest his sole.

Still if we miss him too much we could all start spamming the wavewanker blog:
http://wavewalk.com/blog/2011/07/01/thr ... mment-6793


----------



## keza

gra said:


> Hilarious, just had a look. It's like 1976 at the WW website, people building Kayak seats out of wooden garden chairs, bits from the local swamp-boat supply store, crazy shit. I'm all for a bit of DIY but "Bali Hut" has no place in my fishing experience.
> 
> Gra


But did you see the fish ? There is a post with a guy holding up a string of fish that look a bit like flathead and one would be about 4 inches long, the others not much bigger.


----------



## Discoman

keza said:


> gra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious, just had a look. It's like 1976 at the WW website, people building Kayak seats out of wooden garden chairs, bits from the local swamp-boat supply store, crazy shit. I'm all for a bit of DIY but "Bali Hut" has no place in my fishing experience.
> 
> Gra
> 
> 
> 
> But did you see the fish ? There is a post with a guy holding up a string of fish that look a bit like flathead and one would be about 4 inches long, the others not much bigger.
Click to expand...

What a pro.
He probably shows up at tournaments and teaches all those experts in their ordinary kayaks a thing or two.
We should all follow his example and catch small fish, so much easier than catching one big one that we could actually eat.
:lol:


----------

